# Gunsmith



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I am looking for a gunsmith that can install night sights on my XD sub compact. I change the front one but can't move the back one.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

hahaha good luck they're expensive around here, if ur willing to work with the distance issue i got a guy in oklahoma city that is without peer.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

The guy lock & gun will do it but he has a four week waiting list.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

Jays did mine even tho I hate giving him my money!


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

What did he charge you? I heard he was high on every thing.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

He was high don't remember actual cost but they did it on the spot


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Sights*

Buck and bass , on pine forest . Has a gunsmith in same building but different door behind them , mr fleming he does good work nice peaple .The things he has done for me has been fast and not expensive ,. Maxfold


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

maxfold said:


> Buck and bass , on pine forest . Has a gunsmith in same building but different door behind them , mr fleming he does good work nice peaple .The things he has done for me has been fast and not expensive ,. Maxfold


I call him first no can do.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> hahaha good luck they're expensive around here, if ur willing to work with the distance issue i got a guy in oklahoma city that is without peer.


Mike with accurate iron?


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

I took it to Jays but thanks everyone for imfo.


----------

